
What Jennifer Lawrence can teach Silicon Valley about wages - nicoletbn
https://medium.com/posts-from-emmerge/what-jennifer-lawrence-can-teach-silicon-valley-about-wages-620ffbee59b1#.f3d3osknr
======
radoslawc
How is it then, that she was offered $10 million to appear in the Hunger Games
sequel. Her male co-stars were offered $2 million:
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2185546/10m-gir...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2185546/10m-girl-
Jennifer-Lawrence-heads-gym--stars-Liam-Josh-threaten-walk-Hunger-Games-
sequel-meagre-pay-deals.html) or says it should be illegal to call someone fat
on tv and in the mean time calls Christian Bale "Fatman not Batman":
[http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/news/jennifer-
lawre...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/news/jennifer-lawrences-
rallying-call-it-should-be-illegal-to-call-someone-fat-on-tv-9012574.html)
well...

------
Mz
FYI: You have a typo, where you wrote "import" and I think you meant
"important."

I like your point about people who are, for example, the first college
graduate in their family. My hypothesis is that this lack of information is a
large factor in why women don't negotiate harder. JL herself indicated shock
at learning what the men were making.

My hypothesis is that men are more able to get this kind of information from
other men. Women are rarely in a position to get such info readily and
casually.

------
mblinder
hey! i wrote this, if anyone’s got any questions

~~~
throwaway420
Hi. Doubt anybody else will see this, but I did have a comment.

No hate against Jennifer Lawrence for saying self-beneficial nonsense, because
she's just publicly advocating for her next paycheck. It's a great strategic
negotiating move on her part (which actually is an example against the idea
that women can't negotiate as well as men because this is an amazingly shrewd
move on her part). But how can anybody take that seriously when it's not
gender disparity that sets paychecks, but the marketplace? There's a reason
that somebody like (for instance) Tom Cruise or Will Smith generally makes
more than somebody like JL - they make movies more money.

Then your article devolves into a bunch of quasi-Tumblr-fan-girl-politically-
correct-nonsense about the nonexistent wage gap that disappears when you
compare men and women in equal roles with equal levels of experience. If there
was a wage gap between men and women of equal experience, why isn't there one
company out there that's hiring mostly women to reap major savings on payroll?
There's a perception that capitalists are so greedy that they're willing to
pollute the environment, sell out their children's financial futures, and kick
out entire families onto the curb to make a few bucks, yet somehow they can't
see that they can hire mostly women to save a bundle on this wage gap and beat
all of their competitors out there? Please.

"Once again, I would urge my fellow startup CEOs to set a single compensation
scheme per role or department rather than allowing each individual employee to
have a say in how they’re paid."

This is a recipe for attracting the worst possible employees (because
everybody makes the same) and making sure that the most qualified people
bounce as soon as possible or simply don't put any real effort into their
work. I commend you if you stick by your beliefs and actually run a company
this way, but I guarantee that you're putting yourself at a disadvantage this
way.

